# 90 GALLONS OF MBUNA GOODNESS



## Mr2Good (May 9, 2013)

hi all,

even though i have visited and read a lot of information from this site this is my first time signing up... let me give you some info on my tank and set up.. i have a 90 gallon running for 2 weeks. I just moved and used fx5 from my older established setup and seeding the tank with old gravel. I have been playing around with aquascaping the tank... pool filter sand and river rock from landscaping yard... ammonia -0 , nitrite- 0, nitrate -20 (before last water change)...

stock list (all 1-2.5 inches) :
(7) RED ZEBRAS
(6) RED TOP ZEBRAS
(6) BLACK ACEI W/WHITE TAIL
(4)YELLOW LABS
(2)YELLOW LAB HYBRID (BLUE AND YELLOW)
(3) SOLUSI
(4) demasoni
(1) RUBY RED PEACOCK
(1) auratus
(1) UNKNOWN FRY (POSSIBLE johanni)

****please feel free to offer me any ideas on my tank and possible issues with this stock list.. so far everyone seems to be getting along fine
to see full progression of the tank click link below :
https://www.youtube.com/user/cjfaulk03/videos

(PLEASE EXCUSE THE GLARE LOL... ILL TAKE A UPDATED VIDEO AT NIGHT... ALOT BETTER QUALITY)


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

The stock may work while the fish are juveniles but this is a potential disaster once they mature. I also think you have too many fish for a 90 once they are fullgrown - do you intend to remove some?

It is recommended to keep mbuna in harem breeding groups. 1m:4f. Also I would not keep fry from this tank - too many crossbreeding risks.


----------



## Mr2Good (May 9, 2013)

The plan is to weed out trouble makes and to keep harems of each species after they big enough to sex ... i have 6-7 of each... with fx5 over filtering the tank and more rock how many adults would i be able to fit? i was thinking 20-25?


----------



## Mr2Good (May 9, 2013)

i have a hybrid yellow lab.... everywhere that should be black is blue... any idea what this may be mixed with?


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

No idea on the hybrid - if you post in the Lake Malawi or Unidentified section you might get some responses.

I think 20-25 is appropriate - is the tank 48" long? Some prefer to keep Acei in 72" tanks but you might be ok. Depends on what length they mature at.

You have a lot of different species listed. Which ones do you want to keep?


----------



## Baggly (Feb 2, 2012)

Almost all of the replies are going to be the same. If your tank is 48x18x24, your best bet will be to pick three of the species and ditch the rest. Starting with the peacock and auratus. If you want to keep the demasoni or saulosi (can't keep em both, probably under any conditions) you'll have to get a bunch more of them. Demasoni in the 12-15 range, and saulosi in the 7-8 range. And then pick one other species. Demasoni + lab tanks are very common for the 48" variety tanks.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice rock work. Are you planning to paint the back of the tank or get a background for it? I think that would finish the look.


----------



## Mr2Good (May 9, 2013)

I already have a black background.. its kinda of a glossy black... so it reflects the daylight ill post better video at night.. tank pops alot better... kinda bummed about having to ditch most of them lol... i went a lil nutz wit wanting alot of diff colors... if i had to choose i would like to keep the black acei for sure... yellow labs....red fin zebras and normal red zebras.... i was aware the demi needed a larger group but guy i buy them from had some fry to small to buy right now... the other fish can go if need be... i got the peacock free so figured id throw him in... add a diff bit a color to the tank..
this is the biggest tank i can convince my wife to let me have so need to have fish to live in it permanently...


----------



## Mr2Good (May 9, 2013)

what conflicts would i have to deal with if i modified the list to just have. FILTRATION IS NOT A ISSUE.. FX5 CAN HANDLE MUCH MORE THAN THIS.... GOT MY HEART SET ON MORE THAN 3 SPECIES... NEED MORE COLORS... HOW CAN I ATTEMPT TO MAKE IT WORK?

7) RED ZEBRAS
(6) RED TOP ZEBRAS
(6) BLACK ACEI W/WHITE TAIL
(6)YELLOW LABS
(4) demasoni (will add 6-8 more when they are ready to buy)
(1) RUBY RED PEACOCK (REALLY WANNA SEE IF HE COLORS UP... WAS FREE SO IF IT DONT MAKE IT ITS OK)


----------



## woadito (Feb 2, 2012)

if you want more colors maybe you should consider all male peacock hap tank?


----------



## Mr2Good (May 9, 2013)

mbuna seem to have more personality and *** already invested alot of money in the stock i have... hind sight is 20/20 they say... they are still juvi so I have time to work it out... the tank is lively at the moment when i notice problems the fish removing will begin.... at least i wont have to buy anymore lol...


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

Mr2Good said:


> what conflicts would i have to deal with if i modified the list to just have. FILTRATION IS NOT A ISSUE.. FX5 CAN HANDLE MUCH MORE THAN THIS.... GOT MY HEART SET ON MORE THAN 3 SPECIES... NEED MORE COLORS... HOW CAN I ATTEMPT TO MAKE IT WORK?
> 
> 7) RED ZEBRAS
> (6) RED TOP ZEBRAS
> ...


You have too many species here for the footprint of your tank. I wouldn't keep more than 3 or 4. There is not enough footprint for all the males to have territory even if the filter can handle it. I would go for Red Top Zebra, Black Acei, Yellow Labs if I had to choose.

Or If you really want Demasoni - you could try
1. Demasoni (you really want lots of these - disperse aggression. Most people get 20 and then remove the ones getting picked on too much)
2. Yellow Labs
3. Acei

Remember Demasoni require a lot of extra work so be ready to constantly be pulling rocks out to catch the cast-outs. This is why I don't like them - too much work.

The peacock very likely will not make it. They just get too overwhelmed with the mbuna action. I've seen more aggressive peacocks work so it could happen.


----------



## Mr2Good (May 9, 2013)

sounds like a plan man.... how long do you think I have until i have to do major cut backs? so far aggression is not an issue.. i enjoy watching all the diff kinds of fish and colors .. since its so overstocked will that allow me to maintain tank as is for 6 months -1 yr?


----------



## Mr2Good (May 9, 2013)

anothin question... with foot print issues... if i went with your stock suggestion of:
Red Top Zebra, Black Acei, Yellow Labs

*** could i have 1 fish each of diff species to go with them... for example 1 Demasoni , 1 red zeBRA...?

i have read u ether have to have 1 Demasoni or 12....


----------



## BrendanMc (May 30, 2012)

Some people will say you can have a single Demasoni with no problems. I'm sure it works for some, but it didn't work for me - he didn't make it.


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

Mr2Good said:


> anothin question... with foot print issues... if i went with your stock suggestion of:
> Red Top Zebra, Black Acei, Yellow Labs
> 
> *** could i have 1 fish each of diff species to go with them... for example 1 Demasoni , 1 red zeBRA...?
> ...


It's hard to put a time on when things could go bad. You could have a month or you could have a year until things escalate. It really depends on the fish. Some crazy tanks have worked but most don't, which is why we have the "standards" for stocking suggestions.

You typically can't have a successful tank of mbuna with breeding groups plus a few singles. Your single males are going to want females, regardless of species. They will fight for them and you either end up with a lot of stressed fish, or dead fish or hybrid fry.

If you want a lot of color variety, you could try for an all-male tank. One male of each color/species (no females whatsoever) but with mbuna it's more difficult. Others may be able to advise you better on that.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Keep the one dem, yellow labs and acei would be a good combo in that tank. The acei will get bigger but may be ok. I had a 10+ Labs,1 Demasoni and a group of Rustys and Acei in a 110 and it worked well but it was a 5ft tank 110 gallon. The Aruatus will turn into a killer at somepoint, just find a home for him now.

The Salousi would be ok but will cross breed with the labs if they havent already?


----------



## Mr2Good (May 9, 2013)

Yea I'm keeping an eye on all of them. They so young right now it's working I have lots of hiding spaces everyone does their own thing. I will relocate problem fish as they mature. If I have any cross breeding that's fine I'm not planing on saving any fry. Imma let them spit in the tank. I'm just looking forward to all the fun watching and growing pains raising them from babies. This my first mbuna tank so don't wanna take short cuts


----------



## Mr2Good (May 9, 2013)

UPDATE ON TANK!!!!


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

Tank Looks Good,congrats on making Bolly12345 "International Fish Tanks Ep1 :thumb:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Your tank does look very nice.

I noticed in your signature that you've added fish, like the single rusty and more demasoni. Why?


----------



## Mr2Good (May 9, 2013)

notchback65 said:


> Tank Looks Good,congrats on making Bolly12345 "International Fish Tanks Ep1 :thumb:


THANKS ALOT! I took a look back at my first vids and i have learned alot along the way.. appreciate u recognizing my tank..

best of luck to you


----------



## Mr2Good (May 9, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Your tank does look very nice.
> 
> I noticed in your signature that you've added fish, like the single rusty and more demasoni. Why?


well good question... i have been making adjustments to my stock list as i go.. the auratus i had was causing way to many problems so i traded it in at the local fish store.. and picked up the rusty i liked the brown color.... i have had 3 casualty so far, 2 demasoni and 1 red top zebra... appears it was stress related... i dont have plans on adding any more fish in the future, maybe a hara because i like the colors after i remove any other trouble makes.. they tank has gotten along great other than that... I know there are rules when it comes to stocking that you may follow but if this tank matures and no problems then we all can learn from it... or learn from the epic failure lol...

stay tuned man ill update the good and bad for you..

ps. ill update signature too... lol


----------



## Mr2Good (May 9, 2013)

more photos and a vid


----------

